# Reel: Concept 13 or Lews



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

Hearing allot about both the Lews Pro Magnesium and the Concept C 13. Any feedback and or opinion . Going to purchase one or the other, for my Waterrloo UltraMag.
I've always fished Curados and now the Chronarch.. This will be a first outside of Shimano for me if I indeed go this route.


----------



## AnthAg2017 (Aug 14, 2015)

Lews. I love my BB1 Inshore.


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

Lews tournament lite or team lite


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Talked to a guy sponsored by Ranger and is a pro staff at Cabelas. He said he's fished both. From his words, Concept will cast a mile and reel in big *** fish, but Lews is the reliability.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

concept will cast a mile but i'm already having issues with my concept e

gonna have to send it in for warranty, it's 4 months old and been used on maybe 6 trips


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I've casted both and my Lews is still on the starting lineup. Don't get me wrong, I think the Concept is a good reel.. in fact I think it's better than most of what's out there. My 2 favs though are the BB1 Pro and the Team Lews Lite. I use the BB1 Pro most of the time, it's the long caster so if I want to cover water big time that's what I'm going to through. The TLL is lite and on a super lite rod it's a great all day grind set up.

As a note, the 'E' model is Concepts magnesium frame model.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I have fished with a Concept reel. I have the Lew's team lite, BB1 Inshore, Pro G tournament. They are all fine reels but only time will tell. I am pretty pleased on how strong the drag is on these "lite" reels. They are pretty tough for such lite reels. My favorite for now is the BB1 Inshore.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Man check out putting some boca orange seal bearings on your shimanos. They will bring a whole life to them and you will be impressed on how far they will cast.


----------



## underdogg (Apr 26, 2013)

*BOCA*



KDubBlast said:


> Man check out putting some boca orange seal bearings on your shimanos. They will bring a whole life to them and you will be impressed on how far they will cast.


I did that with two of mine and have no need to buy another reel.


----------



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

Used to fish the Shimano 50E until I bought the Lew's Team Lite and WOW !!!
Set it right and it will cast a mile and very light !!
Also the new Lew's Tournament Pro (TPG Model ) is awesome and a little cheaper than the Lite.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Concept 13 will be releasing a Texas Edition (I believe that's what the TX stands for) reel next year. I love my 13s.


----------



## saltyag15 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've been fishing in the salt with a Curado 50e for the last 5 years. It is a great reel. Last week I got a 13 fishing Concept A. Just in terms of looking it over and playing around with it, it reels slightly smoother than my Curado did when it came out of the box. It is just a tad bigger than a 50 series shimano reel (Concept C is the same size). I tied on an 1/8th oz. jig head and a soft plastic and casted both reels behind my house. The Concept A consistently outcasted my Curado. I don't have any experience with Lew's, and only time will tell with this Concept A, but I like what I've seen so far. I'll have it in the water next week for the first time.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

The TX edition Concept reel looked sweet at Icast.......Ive had two of the Concept As for a while now and dont have any complaints so far.
http://www.13fishing.com/concept-tx-special-edition/


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

i was in the same boat a few months ago

i followed trout supports advice and got 2 BB1 pros and 1 team LITE LFS


i am super happy


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

X2. Have 6 curados, started switching to Lew's. Started with the BB1 Pro. Casts better and IMO smoother than any out of the box curado. Very simple adjustments. Similar drags so pleased there as well. Holds more line than Curado. 
Added 2 BB1 Inshore for sons replacements with a special from Academy (couldnt pass up 120.00 sale). Will be adding another BB1 Pro for a Matthews Custom Rod this month.


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

try the lighter lews blackjack .. all i run are tournament lites and team lews lites .. things on sarge or backbay rods are amazing


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

No issues or complaints with my Concept C.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

LEWS all day


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

My Concept gave out, the white one, whatever's that model is, and now the replacement is acting up. 

My Lews tp1sh are going 2+ years strong with little maintenance. I have the tournament lite as well and am very impressed.


Both cheaper than ShimaNO, last longer, and you don't have to spend extra money on bearings to make them perform right.....


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't say anything positive or negative about the Concepts b/c I've never thrown them.

I can say that my Lew's (Team LITE Speed Spool) reels have been utterly abused and still cast like the day I bought them. To me, they are hard to beat.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tips doyou. Got me looking at them now. The Team Lite is a sharp looking reel. Trying to justify the additional $50??

http://img.tacklewarehouse.com/watermark/rs.php?path=LTS-1.jpg&nw=560


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Lews ......


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I bought the one in the link above and really like it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jamaica Cove said:


> No issues or complaints with my Concept C.


Same here and have 2 A's. May have to check out the Lews though. How do they hold up to the salt?


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Concept tx comes out in March, sealed bearings,designed for the salt.$300.00.Gotta have one.


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

blackjack runner said:


> Thanks for the tips doyou. Got me looking at them now. The Team Lite is a sharp looking reel. Trying to justify the additional $50??
> 
> http://img.tacklewarehouse.com/watermark/rs.php?path=LTS-1.jpg&nw=560


i got the team lews for looks really. It has a few little things the tournament lite doesnt, but if you are just looking to try one get the tournament lite. You will end up buying a team lews soon



Cut n Shoot said:


> Concept tx comes out in March, sealed bearings,designed for the salt.$300.00.Gotta have one.


thats 2 good lews reels whew


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

curado 70 has impressed me.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a BB1 Inshore, Team Lite, and Concept E. My favorite overall is the Team Lite, but, the Concept E slings it like no other. You really can't go wrong. I'll be getting a Concept TX the day they are released. Love the look of that bad boy


----------



## dirtyoyster (Jun 29, 2016)

Can't go wrong with either...but I'd go with concept. I think they sit a little lower and have a great feel to them. I am about to pull the trigger on another C but you can't lose with either reel. 
I'll also be blowing $300 on the TX when it comes out because let's be honest, that reel looks slick. The Lone Star State's initials on the side kind of gets me as well ha...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*reels*

I service and upgrade reels and i will say the concept is an excellent reel ...the only problem is with the finish. Reels that are only a year or two old look like they are ten or twenty years old.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Boca bearings*



KDubBlast said:


> Man check out putting some boca orange seal bearings on your shimanos. They will bring a whole life to them and you will be impressed on how far they will cast.


Who or where may I get this done? I had ceramic bearings put into them and have seen some differences. What are these bo a orange seal bearings about?


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

dk2429 said:


> Talked to a guy sponsored by Ranger and is a pro staff at Cabelas. He said he's fished both. From his words, Concept will cast a mile and reel in big *** fish, but Lews is the reliability.


^^^ This. I have both. Bought an Omen rod, so figured i'd pair it with the concept C to see how the two played off each other. Took about 3 adjustments on the braking and I can fling that thing a country mile. I've taken it out a few times and haven't had any problems with it yet. However, my Lews BB1 and Lews Lite have been battle tested for the last year and a half or so and have had no issues whatsoever. I do like the Concept, and will probably get the TX to see if the hype is real, but I will always recommend Lews to anyone who asks.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

My brother has a Concept E...I love the way it feels in my hand and its very smooth casting. He is having trouble with the little latch/button that opens the side plate to get to the brakes...I imagine 13 Fishing will fix it or replace it.

My friend also just got an A..I really like it...without thinking I got to cast it first and forgot the brake was at "0" out of the box. Luckily I stopped it before a mile of line came out. Like the E, I really liked the feel.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

jendruschb said:


> Who or where may I get this done? I had ceramic bearings put into them and have seen some differences. What are these bo a orange seal bearings about?


Dont know all the science behind what makes them better but I know it makes your real cast a whole lot farther, something to do with the ceramic having less friction than steel bearings. I'll send you a PM with the guy's info who did my reel.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Team Lews Lite and a Concept C being shipped now to test out. I have nothing but Shimano Chronarch ci4 w/ upgraded bearings now but looking to possibly change up.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I was in the same exact place a few years ago. I fish a lot and I'm hard on my gear. I thing the Core 50 is the sweet spot of the Shimano line and I wanted to compare similar models. Over the space of a few months, I bought a 13 FishingConcept A a Lews Speed Spool. It seemed like pretty fair apple to apples comparison, from a model standpoint. If anything, the Speed Spool might be a little lower in their offering than the Core 50 and the Concept A.

I fished the 13 Fishing Concept A for about three weeks, consistently. I never did get it set right - for long casts and no backlashes. I ended up selling it on 2Cool for a little less what I paid for it.

I tried the Lews Speed Spool and I like it fine. I have kept it. Of the the two options, I prefer the Lews over the Concept A by A wide margin. What's different about the Texas Edition? The goofy color?

For now, I'm still a Shimano guy, fishing exclusively Core 50s. I have to admit they require a lot of maintenance and TLC, but still the best option for me. I'm going to look into upgrading bearings.

I can make you a good deal on the Lews if that helps. I would put the $$ towards another Core 50. You can still find a few new ones pretty easily.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Bayscout22 said:


> I fished the 13 Fishing Concept A for about three weeks, consistently. I never did get it set right - for long casts and no backlashes. I ended up selling it on 2Cool for a little less what I paid for it.


that's where i am with my concept e. i fiddled with it enough to get pretty good but i still get the occasional mini backlash, extra loop type deal on the reel. mainly when im switching from say a lighter lure to a heavier lure.

but it's definitely got mechanical issues and all they'll tell me is to send it back. i'm thinking it's corrosion but not positive. i don't want to open her up all the way as i dont know if that voids the warranty or something.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

juan valdez said:


> that's where i am with my concept e. i fiddled with it enough to get pretty good but i still get the occasional mini backlash, extra loop type deal on the reel. mainly when im switching from say a lighter lure to a heavier lure.
> 
> but it's definitely got mechanical issues and all they'll tell me is to send it back. i'm thinking it's corrosion but not positive. i don't want to open her up all the way as i dont know if that voids the warranty or something.


I open mine up all the time and it hasn't affected any warranty. They actually swapped one of mine out even after I had cleaned out all the factory grease when a friend dropped in it the water.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

blackjack runner said:


> Thanks for the tips doyou. Got me looking at them now. The Team Lite is a sharp looking reel. Trying to justify the additional $50??
> 
> http://img.tacklewarehouse.com/watermark/rs.php?path=LTS-1.jpg&nw=560


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lews-Team-L...825340?hash=item19ff43f1fc:g:Oq4AAOSwHaBWkA90

i bought all 3 of mine from here, no problems what so ever

team lews LITE LFS for $180


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Concept tx comes out in March, sealed bearings,designed for the salt.$300.00.Gotta have one.


Purty!!!!

--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I open mine up all the time and it hasn't affected any warranty. They actually swapped one of mine out even after I had cleaned out all the factory grease when a friend dropped in it the water.


ok thanks for that. i asked them via email twice. first time they didnt answer the question directly. second time they havent even bothered to respond. i figured it'd be in the manual but there isnt one. looked online and found no answer.
i know it's a silly thing to be worried about but considering the price i wanted to be sure before i took it apart


----------



## AnthAg2017 (Aug 14, 2015)

My BB1 Inshore got sand in and around the entire reel on a particuarly windy day. I did not have freshwater nearby so I dunked it to clear it of debris and it fished without fault for the next 6 hours. I opened up the reel when I got home and it was still 100%. 

The things are tanks and a screaming value if they go on sale at academy again soon.


----------



## MonsterFish (Jun 22, 2016)

For what it's worth, I love my new Lews pro mag. Casts like a champ, and is slick.


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Lews vs. 13*

Little brother caugh this 35 pound jack on his lews $179.99 (don't know the model of it) but that little reel was screaming. I will say if you don't like small grips don't the lews. I use a model a concept 13 and can cast 1/16th ounce 45 -50 yards suckers nice.:texasflag!tuna!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

juan valdez said:


> ok thanks for that. i asked them via email twice. first time they didnt answer the question directly. second time they havent even bothered to respond. i figured it'd be in the manual but there isnt one. looked online and found no answer.
> i know it's a silly thing to be worried about but considering the price i wanted to be sure before i took it apart


Perfect example, I do basic cleaning on all my Concept reels. My E was getting a little finicky so I sent it in for cleaning at the factory last week. Today I got a brand new E reel sitting on my desk. Instead of cleaning it, they exchanged it out under warranty due to some corrosion by the screws.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Perfect example, I do basic cleaning on all my Concept reels. My E was getting a little finicky so I sent it in for cleaning at the factory last week. Today I got a brand new E reel sitting on my desk. Instead of cleaning it, they exchanged it out under warranty due to some corrosion by the screws.


dang. guess that's why they say just send it in


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

They really stand behind their product. I'm not really sure why they have paint issues since they are "designed" for salt use though. I know that if there is a worm gear issue, it's pretty much an automatic replacement.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

yeah they told me prior to purchasing the concept E that all reels are salt water rated

i remember people mentioning on here that the new A and C that was the difference. but like i said, when i emailed they told me they always had been

i don't have any paint issues and frankly if all that caused was cosmetic, i wouldn't care

my curados aren't winning any beauty contests! plus can always get custom job done

i guess the fear would be corrosion issues on the body though?


----------



## CI4MGXHPT (Feb 6, 2018)

Truth!!! I upgraded my old Curado with the Bocas! That thing will cast across the Amazon!


----------



## Jldlaa5gr (Nov 28, 2017)

I have had my 2 13 fishing concept C reels for a year and love feel and smooth retrieve .... I hear they are coming out with a Zero ball bearings in the Concept Z


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jldlaa5gr said:


> I have had my 2 13 fishing concept C reels for a year and love feel and smooth retrieve .... I hear they are coming out with a Zero ball bearings in the Concept Z


They're already out, I have one.

Here's the deal with it.. It casts crazy far, it's butter smooth, and it's silent casting. However, the overall feel of it is cheap. It feels like a hunk of plastic in your hand. The other Concept reels actually have a strong/durable feel to them while the just feels like plastic. I'm probably going to take it back/sell it and get a Concept A. I've only used it a few times just throwing it around at ponds, and I like it, but man it feels cheap.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

dk2429 said:


> They're already out, I have one.
> 
> Here's the deal with it.. It casts crazy far, it's butter smooth, and it's silent casting. However, the overall feel of it is cheap. It feels like a hunk of plastic in your hand. The other Concept reels actually have a strong/durable feel to them while the just feels like plastic. I'm probably going to take it back/sell it and get a Concept A. I've only used it a few times just throwing it around at ponds, and I like it, but man it feels cheap.


Sell it and put the bushing in other reels once they come on the market hopefully soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Rumor is that the TX will be re-released at iCast with the bushings.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

^ if that happens, I'll get it no doubt. Like I said, I think the bushings are great! But, the reel itself feels like plastic. My fav reel I own is the TX, the Z being my least favorite


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> They're already out, I have one.
> 
> Here's the deal with it.. It casts crazy far, it's butter smooth, and it's silent casting. However, the overall feel of it is cheap. It feels like a hunk of plastic in your hand. The other Concept reels actually have a strong/durable feel to them while the just feels like plastic. I'm probably going to take it back/sell it and get a Concept A. I've only used it a few times just throwing it around at ponds, and I like it, but man it feels cheap.


I've see no several reviews showing it not to cast as far as comparable reels with bearings... but I'm not stirring the pot or anything


----------



## DogPro (Apr 6, 2011)

The Concept Z, A , and C are the exact same frames,
aluminum. It is going to be litter because the of lack of bearings.



dk2429 said:


> They're already out, I have one.
> 
> Here's the deal with it.. It casts crazy far, it's butter smooth, and it's silent casting. However, the overall feel of it is cheap. It feels like a hunk of plastic in your hand. The other Concept reels actually have a strong/durable feel to them while the just feels like plastic. I'm probably going to take it back/sell it and get a Concept A. I've only used it a few times just throwing it around at ponds, and I like it, but man it feels cheap.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

DogPro said:


> The Concept Z, A , and C are the exact same frames,
> aluminum. It is going to be litter because the of lack of bearings.


I know it SAYS aluminum frame. And it's not the weight of it, it's the fact that the frame feels like plastic. My TX and 2 C's feel like durable aluminum. The Z feels like plastic.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Csafisher said:


> I've see no several reviews showing it not to cast as far as comparable reels with bearings... but I'm not stirring the pot or anything


I didn't say it casts further, or it doesn't cast as far.. I just said it's smooth and casts great!

That's fine if y'all have different opinions. Some people are loving them, some not so much. I wouldn't say I hate it, but I'd say it's my least favorite reel I own


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is a nice head to head review of the new 13 Concept Z vs the new Lew's Custom Inshore Speed Spool SLP.

13 Concept Z VS Lew's Custom Inshore Reel

Both sell for $200. I just purchased the Lew's Custom Inshore myself, and agree 100 percent with the reviewer's comments.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Love my Curado's


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Curado K won the casting competition at Icast when all three were debuted. Not by much though. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lews-Team-L...825340?hash=item19ff43f1fc:g:Oq4AAOSwHaBWkA90
> 
> i bought all 3 of mine from here, no problems what so ever
> 
> team lews LITE LFS for $180


Man, thanks for the link to this seller!! For anyone interested they have a sale for President's Day right now. I just bought 2. $151.99 each with free shipping. If anyone is interested just enter the coupon code "presday".


----------



## Pedro45 (Feb 19, 2018)

I purchased 2 concept tx. Iâ€™ve fished one hard over the last year. Its become my all time favorite reel. Im a lews fan too so going to get the new inshore or team lite soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador86! (Feb 18, 2018)

I just ordered concept origin TX after being a long time abu low profile fan. I an excited to see this reel in action. I had to wait as I left hand retrieve.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Pescador86! said:


> I just ordered concept origin TX after being a long time abu low profile fan. I an excited to see this reel in action. I had to wait as I left hand retrieve.


FYI - The concept TX reel posters are referring to is $299. They have the Concept Origin TX for $99 but it is not the same reel despite being the same color.

The concept TX was a limited edition and donâ€™t think they made a lefty. There are still a few available at some retailers but Iâ€™m pretty sure they are not in production anymore.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

bmc4041 said:


> FYI - The concept TX reel posters are referring to is $299. They have the Concept Origin TX for $99 but it is not the same reel despite being the same color.
> 
> The concept TX was a limited edition and donâ€™t think they made a lefty. There are still a few available at some retailers but Iâ€™m pretty sure they are not in production anymore.


I was at Cabela's in League City last night and they had about 12 of the $299 version behind the counter.

Rumor of a possible re-release at iCast using the bushings from the Z


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

My lews team lite and shimano chronarch ci4 are about equal. My Metanium mgl surpasses both of them. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dinksfishing (Nov 28, 2017)

lews 110% from what I hear and from my personal experience lews lasts longer.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

dinks - Curious what you mean by, "lasts longer?" Requires cleaning less frequently or remains serviceable for many years?


----------

